# Pre Tourney Meet and Greet



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've talked to a few guys, Got One and Fish On in particular, and we were thinking about a little, informal meet and greet before the HawgFest tournament.

We were talking about maybe having a fish fry, burger and potato salad type thing on Friday evening (the nite before the tourney) at the Plantation after we do some pre fishing.

It would be a good time to meet some more faces from the forum (of course, it wouldn't be limited to forum members only), place side bets, and trash talk other teams. Sabotage of other teams boats and or tackle at this time would be unacceptable .

I think it would be a good time.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds great!!!!!! I'm sure we could find time to have a little fun for sure. Thanks for the plan.


----------



## Matt D (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey guys, Remember there will be a captains meeting on Friday night at 7 PM at the VOL and also open registration that night from 5-7. Should have some more details coming up real quick about that as we met last week and got a few more wrinkles ironed out.

Matt D


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I've talked to a few guys, Got One and Fish On in particular, and we were thinking about a little, informal meet and greet before the HawgFest tournament.
> 
> We were talking about maybe having a fish fry, burger and potato salad type thing on Friday evening (the nite before the tourney) at the Plantation after we do some pre fishing.
> 
> It would be a good time to meet some more faces from the forum (of course, it wouldn't be limited to forum members only), place side bets, and trash talk other teams. Sabotage of other teams boats and or tackle at this time would be unacceptable


Isn't the morning of a better time for this?   

As for an informal gathering Friday evening, that sounds good!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

What's going on here???


Frank


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

fishon said:


> What's going on here???



Don't you remember me talking to you on the phone about it?

I was hoping to get some interest in a meet and greet at the Plantation on Friday, the day before the tournament. Just a fish fry, burger, potato salad type thing. As mentioned, there is a captains meeting at 7 on that day, therefore, I'd like to start it at around 4 . No formal starting time, just get the ball rolling. The captains can go to the meeting, carpool as necessary, and come back to meet, eat, and greet some more.

I'll bring a fish fryer or two, some fish, some potato salad, some burgers, and some Metallica. If there's enough interest, we'll see if some other people can bring some other goodies.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm trying to put together something for the week before at a local eatery/microbrewery as a way to meet, talk fishing, and enjoy each other's commeradery...  Or just get together for some great food, beer, music and talk smack! LOL!!!

The place is located in Strongsville.... More to come!!!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey...! What about the "Sunset Bar & Grill"...!!!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> Hey...! What about the "Sunset Bar & Grill"...!!!


Rodney, we don't have all afternoon to wait on a dozen chicken wings !

I'd be in on meeting at the Plantation...


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Plantation sounds great, as long as the Metallica is pre-black album 

We usually throw down that Friday night at the plantation anyways, so this should be a gooooood time.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Don't you remember me talking to you on the phone about it?
> .....
> . If there's enough interest, we'll see if some other people can bring some other goodies.


How can i forget.. Im suppose to bring the Kielbasa!!! and a Kevin...LOL


Good idea about the car poolin... either way its gonna be a blast and haning. eating. head banging... 

Carl.... i like the idea a a formal GTG also... its a nice time when we do these...


Frank


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> We usually throw down that Friday night at the plantation anyways, so this should be a gooooood time.


No no, no, you have to in shape to do some work on Saturday so I can fish the tourney.


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

krustydawg said:


> Rodney, we don't have all afternoon to wait on a dozen chicken wings !
> 
> I'd be in on meeting at the Plantation...



You have to kill the chicken before you eat it! And that can take some time


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

I am in on any plans. I will be staying at my house, closer to the river.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Sounds like a great plan Frank did tell me about it, Het I think Frank was just being Frank again on that first post. 

Strongsville sounds like a good place to meet, 5-10 from my house  , for once I don't have to go far! 


Kielbasa and a Kevin, I'll be there!!!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've decided we will be having lobster tails and fillet mignon at the meet and greet.


K-Gone, can you pick up fifty lobster tails and fifty fillets on your way up Friday?


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

tubuzz2 said:


> I am in on any plans. I will be staying at my house, closer to the river.


I think the party should be at your house...you know...close to the river...there could be carnage scattered all over your yard if things really cranked up...what do you think?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

I will have to borrow my neighbors brush hog to cut the field next to my house. Then I can use it to clean after the party just mulch it in to the grass. I wonder if beer cans make good fertilizer.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm hoping to have the details worked out for the meet and greet next week.

More details when I get them. It'll be 9/15 (the Saturday prior to FEST) in Strongsville, on Pearl Rd. near the turnpike.

I'm sure we'll still have a nice, quiet gettogether that friday as well...


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

tubuzz2 said:


> I will have to borrow my neighbors brush hog to cut the field next to my house. Then I can use it to clean after the party just mulch it in to the grass. I wonder if beer cans make good fertilizer.


Never even thought about beer cans...I was thinking about bodies!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

At least I won't have to worry about sabotage I am not fishing off my boat this year. My pup will be in seven heaven with all those people to play with and he likes beer.


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I've decided we will be having lobster tails and fillet mignon at the meet and greet.
> 
> 
> K-Gone, can you pick up fifty lobster tails and fifty fillets on your way up Friday?


I'm just going out on a limb here, but I kinda think he's gonna side with the common bratwurst, or kielbasa!!Right???


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I've decided we will be having lobster tails and fillet mignon at the meet and greet.
> 
> 
> K-Gone, can you pick up fifty lobster tails and fifty fillets on your way up Friday?



No problem Het I will be sure to buy the biggest lobsters I can find and you can have 2 fillet's since it was your idea  , they will all be 4 pounds or better is that okay with you, as you know I am independantly wealthy so this is no problem for me. LOL Yeah OKAY


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm late to this party. I couldn't find this thread for the longest time.

I'm assuming the Plantation has an outdoor area for cooking and campfire?


I can't wait for this, been looking forward to another get together since the Turtle Creek walleye massacre.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

COmmodore 64 said:


> I'm late to this party. I couldn't find this thread for the longest time.
> 
> I'm assuming the Plantation has an outdoor area for cooking and campfire?
> 
> ...


yes to both!!! rex and i should be there in time...i asume this is AFTER the captains meeting!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes we will all be back to the Plantation after the captains meeting


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

All sounds Great, I'm staying at the plantation all weekend anyways. I'll bring some extra fish to fry and extra suds.
WalleyeGuy and I are suppose to fish the tourny, But Owen hasn't gotten back with me since the member's outing. Might need to find another partner, if he doesn't contact me soon.
I've always worked the weight-in, carrying someone else's fish to the scales. This Year I want to weigh a few of my own  

Hey Shake, You fishin or what?


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

WHOOOOO!

We're in and registered. I can't wait for this. I'm looking forward to Friday night as much as I am Saturday.

Gotta get Hetfield and Shortdrift wasted so they have massive hangovers the next day so we can all have a chance at the fish!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

wave warrior said:


> ..i asume this is AFTER the captains meeting!!



Correct. When I originally thought about having a little eat-meet-and greet, the captain's meeting totally slipped my mind. As long as people don't mind eating late, I'm all for it.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Steve,
I just want to thank you for the job you and your buddies did on the grub after the Captain's meeting. That was some of the best fish that i had ever eaten, must be a secret in there someplace. The other food was great also and was a pleasure to meet you and run into some of the people that i met last year. Again Thanks for what you did.
Ron


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks to all of you for the Friday night meet and greet.
The food and comnpany were both great!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Buckeye Ron said:


> That was some of the best fish that i had ever eaten, must be a secret in there someplace.


Yeah, I don't know whether I was extra hungry or what but that fish was awesome. I got started on it and couldn't stop.

Steve, I didn't get a chance to personally meet you. Unfortunately, with so many folks and what seemed like so little time I missed out on the opportunity. But I appreciate the work that you and everyone else involved did on the eats at your gathering. It was a very good time.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Thanks, guys. I had a great time, as well. It was nice seeing some OGF friends I've met in the past, and as usual, it was great to finally meet some more OGFers.

I couldn't have done it without you guys, and hats off to Brother B for being a mean, lean, fish frying machine on Friday.

We'll do it again next year.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Alright Gents...you too Het,  I just got back home, sooooo, I'll just say at this point, what a great weekend...!  

Steve, thanks for all you did in pulling things together leading up to the weekend. I had a blast...! I'm out.


----------

